# Do you know where exactly the Twilight Zone is?



## Bretrick (Nov 25, 2021)

It is the area of demarcation between the Dark side and the Light side on Planets that always show the same face to the Sun. (Tidally Locked Planets.)
I want to go to the Twilight Zone


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 25, 2021)

Within me lies all things I choose to be.


----------



## win231 (Nov 25, 2021)

"It lies between the pit of man's fears & the summit of his knowledge,"
(according to Rod Serling)


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 25, 2021)

*Second star to the right. Straight on til morning*


----------



## Knight (Nov 25, 2021)

I think   Taint is where the twilight zone is on a woman


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 25, 2021)

Somewhere in my brain between the word I am attempting to remember and the silence that comes out my mouth.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 27, 2021)

Between my ears.


----------

